# Maybe not all New Yorkers are sheep some are starting to fight back on gun control



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Maybe not all the people in New York are sheep.

Gun Owners Refuse to Register Under New York Law

I wish I knew a way to help them.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

"The tree of liberty must be watered , from time to time, with the blood of patriots and tyrants". Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The sheep will fall in line in time.
But there is a Wolf left here an there. May the howl be
Molon labe


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Maybe not all the people in New York are sheep.
> 
> Gun Owners Refuse to Register Under New York Law
> 
> I wish I knew a way to help them.


Thanks for the link. It was good to see that. There may be hope for NY


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The sheep will fall in line in time.
> But there is a Wolf left here an there. May the howl be
> Molon labe


Molon Labe 
http://johns_views.tripod.com/image/mlm16.jpg
I did a google search:

Molon Labe: It is a classical expression of defiance reportedly spoken by King Leonidas I in response to the Persian army's demand that the Spartans surrender their weapons at the Battle of Thermopylae.
Very appropriate


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

When someone actually takes a stand, then it will mean something. The law is still valid, so we will see how it plays out. I won't hold my breath on anything good happening.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ekim said:


> When someone actually takes a stand, then it will mean something. The law is still valid, so we will see how it plays out. I won't hold my breath on anything good happening.


 Just because it is law does not made it valid or right. At one time the law allowed owning a slave.
While the price maybe high it is worth it when freedom wins out. That is why until Obama we have had it pretty good here in America 
Many of us know the history behind Molon labe, We also understand that it has grow into a expanded role in our desire to stay free.
It is the spirit of the their fight we embrace, it is their passion we champion . I will die a free man rather than live as a slave.
Molon labe


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Just because it is law does not made it valid or right. At one time the law allowed owning a slave.
> While the price maybe high it is worth it when freedom wins out. That is why until Obama we have had it pretty good here in America
> Many of us know the history behind Molon labe, We also understand that it has grow into a expanded role in our desire to stay free.
> It is the spirit of the their fight we embrace, it is their passion we champion . I will die a free man rather than live as a slave.
> Molon labe


I agree about a law not being valid/right, but to LEO's/military it is still a legal law and they follow orders to enforce said laws, most will enforce the law even if they don't think it's valid/right. I don't question your personal resolve, but the mass of people who will blindly go along with said laws give the government there so called authority. Right/wrong or legal or not doesn't matter until it is tested by someone, and in this case if it's only tested in the court system then it doesn't matter, the government/ lawyers/politicians will just re write it and by pass the court ruling. IMO, until the people stand up with more than mere words but with a show of force, government will never give up! They do not fear the people!


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

> That is why until Obama we have had it pretty good here in America


You forgot to add that other trash, Clinton. They did as much to destroy our country as the current, same cabinet & all.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

ekim said:


> IMO, until the people stand up with more than mere words but with a show of force, government will never give up! They do not fear the people!


It may take another Boston Massacre. But in my opinion, it is coming. There are many angry people in the USA. And they are angry with the government. The government shows no intention of backing off from these constant and ever increasing grabs of our freedom. A huge out of control fire can be started with a single match.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Not one more inch, does anyone think that if they are successful with this gun grab that it would stop here. Now they are even starting to use their public office to intimidate the banks into not lending to gun manufactures and not accepting gun and ammo purchases on credit cards. If just a small percent of gun owners would pull their money out at one time it would cause a run on the bank that would become self perpetuating. Wouldn't that be something the same people that prepare for a financial collapse ends up being the ones that starts it.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

ekim said:


> When someone actually takes a stand, then it will mean something. The law is still valid, so we will see how it plays out. I won't hold my breath on anything good happening.


In my eyes and the eyes of many! Unconstitutional laws are NOT laws!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They are training and arming DHS personal now . They will be the lead for the final phase of Obama's plan to take the weapons.
We may slow them down with congress for a bit but they have no intentions of following the Constitution, they have already written it off.
If you had any doubts read this not just glance at it read the words.
If ?Assault Weapons? Are Bad?Why Does DHS Want to Buy 7,000 of Them for ?Personal Defense?? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

ekim said:


> I agree about a law not being valid/right, but to LEO's/military it is still a legal law and they follow orders to enforce said laws, most will enforce the law even if they don't think it's valid/right. I don't question your personal resolve, but the mass of people who will blindly go along with said laws give the government there so called authority. Right/wrong or legal or not doesn't matter until it is tested by someone, and in this case if it's only tested in the court system then it doesn't matter, the government/ lawyers/politicians will just re write it and by pass the court ruling. IMO, until the people stand up with more than mere words but with a show of force, government will never give up! They do not fear the people!


No law enforcement or military will blindly follow that order. We are already seeing that with the Sheriffs around the country writing non- comply orders, and they out rule any fed in their county and state. Military and Federal Agents take the same oath and if it unconstitutional it's illegal. Unfortunately there is always liberals that slip through the cracks, a perfect example is the Chief of Police down in New Orleans who gave many illegal orders including seizing weapons. The Obama administration is attacking our rights by going after the things like parts of the weapons and ammunition but to do an all-out gun grab would be impossible in this country.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn Smitty I must have missed the memo on this training your talking about. Maybe it's because they don't like me


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> They are training and arming DHS personal now . They will be the lead for the final phase of Obama's plan to take the weapons.
> We may slow them down with congress for a bit but they have no intentions of following the Constitution, they have already written it off.
> If you had any doubts read this not just glance at it read the words.
> If ?Assault Weapons? Are Bad?Why Does DHS Want to Buy 7,000 of Them for ?Personal Defense?? | TheBlaze.com


Did you notice that the call true assault weapons personal Defense weapons. Now if you own a Semi-auto AR-15 it is an evil assault weapon. And actually "Personal Defense Weapons" is a new class of weapons that include the fn-p90.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Damn Smitty I must have missed the memo on this training your talking about. Maybe it's because they don't like me


 I read just about everything the Head of DHS has said ,scary . She labeled my sons, wife, me and every soldier I ever served with as the most dangerous threat to America.
After I gave it 27 years of my life. She was cheered after she said it and has maintained all veterans should be disarmed.
Not hard to figure out the plan. 
She aint buying those 7000 more weapons to help the economy.
I do not like nor trust the DHS they have an agenda and will carry it out.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Im getting more and more Liberals asking whats going on. I think there coming around and starting to realize what a crap deal we are in at the moment. If they can get past there complete pacifist leanings we might have this one large group willing to stand up and be heard.

I assure them the POTUS is POS Tyrant. Makes me feel better.

News at 11. Well see.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Im getting more and more Liberals asking whats going on. I think there coming around and starting to realize what a crap deal we are in at the moment. If they can get past there complete pacifist leanings we might have this one large group willing to stand up and be heard.
> 
> I assure them the POTUS is POS Tyrant. Makes me feel better.
> 
> News at 11. Well see.


 Slowly I am noticing a few of them opening their eyes . That bright ray of hope now looks like a train about to run them over.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

jrclen said:


> It may take another Boston Massacre. But in my opinion, it is coming. There are many angry people in the USA. And they are angry with the government. The government shows no intention of backing off from these constant and ever increasing grabs of our freedom. A huge out of control fire can be started with a single match.


I've been wondering for a while now if this is exactly what they want. Cause an uprising then when it finally does happen declare Martial Law. I'd like to think it would never happen but it looks like that's exactly the way it's heading now, whether it's intentional or not I have no idea. Those of us in NY that have finally had enough of this nonsense appreciate the support we are getting from the rest of the country. I'm fairly well convinced now that NY is the test bed for the rest of the country, I have come to believe that Cuomo is Obama's puppet and that's why it happened here. If the courts don't throw this thing out I think most gun owners will be non-compliant with this new law. Officials have said that 90% of owners will not register their guns so this begs the question why even include it in the law. However if you are caught with an unregistered "Assault Weapon" they will confiscate all your firearms.....could this have been the plan all along? I think there's a lot less sheep here than even our own Governor had counted on.

-Infidel


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Oregon is a safehaven for anyone that thinks they need to protect the 2nd Amendment and thinks the odds of where they are are grim. Really youll find our property prices and rent extremely low compared to the East Coast. Were a battleground state that gets little mention. I think were 90,000 short of being a red state.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

In Wisconsin, half the people are liberal weenies and the other half are die hard liberty lovers. The liberals have no problem with eliminating the second amendment, but Katie bar the door if they can't get a tax payer funded abortion.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Oregon is a safehaven for anyone that thinks they need to protect the 2nd Amendment and thinks the odds of where they are are grim. Really youll find our property prices and rent extremely low compared to the East Coast. Were a battleground state that gets little mention. I think were 90,000 short of being a red state.


There are a lot of NY gun owners talking about leaving if we can't get this reversed, I'm one of them. By the state of NY's own figures there's about a million firearms affected by the ban in NY and they say 90% of them won't get registered, so that leaves 900,000 or so of them. I doubt those people will stay in NY if the law doesn't get reversed, why risk becoming a felon and losing everything? I have absolute faith that this law will get overturned, momentum for our movement is growing daily. There are plenty of planned demonstrations in Albany and I think most of the politicians have realized how big of a mistake they made with it. I don't think they were expecting this harsh of a reaction to the law, even law enforcement has been blasting them over it. I don't imagine the Supreme Court will uphold this law, if they do we are all doomed.

-Infidel


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I waiting for those NY weapons to come up for sale


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The sheep will fall in line in time.
> But there is a Wolf left here an there. May the howl be
> Molon labe


now that is the word for the day


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

This video is from another site must be from a New York police meeting to give answers about the new law.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jrclen said:


> In Wisconsin, half the people are liberal weenies and the other half are die hard liberty lovers. The liberals have no problem with eliminating the second amendment, but Katie bar the door if they can't get a tax payer funded abortion.


 We are one justice on the state supreme court away from losing all gun rights in Wisconsin just one


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> ?? Leave the state and wait for it to happen elsewhere?! Time to fight for our rights!!!! The Feds want to do the same thing ..
> You're wrong---most of us will NOT leave!!!!!


If its a fighting war might want to think more strategically then trying to put up a fight in New York City. Thats one way to get an ass whoopin. Its one of the most federalized places in the country. Just saying.

Again Oregon would welcome any red blooded New Yorkers that feel they need to get out or there families if they want to stay and fight. Either way we welcome you guys and Im trying to be supportive. Oregon needs an influx of fresh blood and small business and those that can smack up our leftie politicians with some New York attitude would be very welcome statewide. Southern Oregon is pretty rural and red already eastern Oregon is great farmland. But Central/Coastal/Northern Oregon definently needs the influx of job creators as we have been marginalized to minimum waged workers in this State. As per usual. Not to mention we are the next state projected to go Green and there will be an entire mom and pop industry that springs up over that.

Matter of fact I saw a lady driving down one of our main roads yesterday with New York license plates.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> We are one justice on the state supreme court away from losing all gun rights in Wisconsin just one


I pray noone gives up there seat this term out of protest and the protection of America.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If a lager number of real working class moved for NY it would hurt them big time who do you think is paying the bills.
Move out there are some great place to live in the US at least for awhile yet. 
Wndham arms if you read this move from NY you make a fine firearm they just outlawed. Move to Tx or Oregon


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Nope and we all support you 100% good sir. Just leaving the door open and the lights on. Carry on good sir and do keep us posted on whats going on. Real facts are hard to come by.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I read just about everything the Head of DHS has said ,scary . She labeled my sons, wife, me and every soldier I ever served with as the most dangerous threat to America.
> After I gave it 27 years of my life. She was cheered after she said it and has maintained all veterans should be disarmed.
> Not hard to figure out the plan.
> She aint buying those 7000 more weapons to help the economy.
> I do not like nor trust the DHS they have an agenda and will carry it out.


The reason they want to disarm us vets is because they have seen what vets will do when they see wrongs forced upon the people. Athens, TN, 1946.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> The reason they want to disarm us vets is because they have seen what vets will do when they see wrongs forced upon the people. Athens, TN, 1946.


A better example would be Lexington, 1776, by citizens of the U.S. of America to the government of England!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> The reason they want to disarm us vets is because they have seen what vets will do when they see wrongs forced upon the people. Athens, TN, 1946.


Lot of truth in that statement.

Molon labe


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

ekim said:


> A better example would be Lexington, 1776, by citizens of the U.S. of America to the government of England!


The More modern example is still fresh in their minds. With a lot of vets coming back from wars when they are finally over it is inevitable that some will get involved in politics.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I read just about everything the Head of DHS has said ,scary . She labeled my sons, wife, me and every soldier I ever served with as the most dangerous threat to America.
> After I gave it 27 years of my life. She was cheered after she said it and has maintained all veterans should be disarmed.
> Not hard to figure out the plan.
> She aint buying those 7000 more weapons to help the economy.
> I do not like nor trust the DHS they have an agenda and will carry it out.


The military just filled an order for 250,000 new m4's and I don't see you making a big deal about that? I don't Napolitano any more than anyone else and I do believe she has lost a lot of standing even with her own party on what she has said. The fact of the matter is the DHS is made up of Americans.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> They are training and arming DHS personal now . They will be the lead for the final phase of Obama's plan to take the weapons.
> We may slow them down with congress for a bit but they have no intentions of following the Constitution, they have already written it off.
> If you had any doubts read this not just glance at it read the words.
> If ?Assault Weapons? Are Bad?Why Does DHS Want to Buy 7,000 of Them for ?Personal Defense?? | TheBlaze.com


Which agency in the DHS is going to take guns from people?


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

BTW: Those "personal defense weapons" that DHS is ordering are not AR15s. They are M16s. The real deal.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> BTW: Those "personal defense weapons" that DHS is ordering are not AR15s. They are M16s. The real deal.


THey should be m4's or maybe the new FN's


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> If its a fighting war might want to think more strategically then trying to put up a fight in New York City. Thats one way to get an ass whoopin. Its one of the most federalized places in the country. Just saying.
> 
> Again Oregon would welcome any red blooded New Yorkers that feel they need to get out or there families if they want to stay and fight. Either way we welcome you guys and Im trying to be supportive. Oregon needs an influx of fresh blood and small business and those that can smack up our leftie politicians with some New York attitude would be very welcome statewide. Southern Oregon is pretty rural and red already eastern Oregon is great farmland. But Central/Coastal/Northern Oregon definently needs the influx of job creators as we have been marginalized to minimum waged workers in this State. As per usual. Not to mention we are the next state projected to go Green and there will be an entire mom and pop industry that springs up over that.
> 
> Matter of fact I saw a lady driving down one of our main roads yesterday with New York license plates.


Lets all commit to doing something, even something small and simple. I suggest we all write our elected officials in our respective states and ask them one simple direct question: "Do you plan on honoring your oath to uphold, support, protect and defend the constitution of The United States of America?" I would also send the elected official a copy of the "Bill of Rights" as I highly doubt he and or she is familiar with it's content. A simple yes or no answer will suffice. Next we compile a list of the "Yays" and the "Nays" and we simply post it for all to see. I think if we have an approach that is informative and plain spoken, we will attract an attentive audience. And no, i don't mean the liberal media. We simply post the results anywhere there is a verticle surface to nail a tack or slop some glue. Share this information with those you have the most influence. Together we will have a positive impact. Else we just get to watch each other fail one-by-one. Let's all work together and do some good. God Bless America and us all.

We can also ask our local Mayors, City Council Members, Police, Sheriffs and Sheriffs Deputies if they plan on honoring their Oaths to uphold, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States or if they will enforce an illegal order. This should be interesting...

punch


----------

